# GIT: Unbewusstes Branch löschen?!



## Aldimann (16. Jun 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ist es möglich durch einen Simplen Commit eine größere Zahl an remote Branches jedoch nicht alle _unbewusst_ zu löschen?

Also mir ging es immer so das wenn ich einen Remotebranch gelöscht habe das doch recht bewusst machen musste. Aber wäre es vorstellbar das durch einen Merge oder sowas Branches gelöscht werden könnten?!

Würde mich einfach mal interessieren 

Grüße


----------



## Noctarius (16. Jun 2011)

Meines Wissens nach kannst du damit nur einen Branch schließen, dann aber auch nur mit einem Merge (falls es nicht total anders ist als bei Mercurial).


----------



## schalentier (16. Jun 2011)

Bei GIT ist ein Branch nichts anderes als ein "Pointer" auf einen bestimmten Commit. Den kann man nicht ausversehen loeschen. Das geht nur indem man das File (der Branch) mit dem SHA1 des Commits loescht (bzw den entsprechenden GIT Befehl nutzt).

Durch Commits kann bei GIT nichts verloren gehen. 

Im uebrigen sollte man lieber lokale als remote Branches benutzen.


----------



## Aldimann (16. Jun 2011)

Hmm das von Noctarius klingt in einem anderen Bezug interessant und werde ich mir mal anschauen .

Danke schalentier.

Wäre es vorstellbar das jmd. mit direktem Zugriff auf den Server hart am Filesystem die Branches rauslöschen kann? AFAIK werden alle Branches und auch Tags in irgendwelchen Ordnern gemeinsam auf dem Filesystem gespeichert!?

Danke schonmal


----------



## schalentier (16. Jun 2011)

Ja natuerlich. Solange dieser Jemand allerdings nur die Branches loescht (.git/refs/*) ist das im Grunde nicht weiter schlimm, ausser das die Heads der Branches fehlen. Die Commits sind alle noch da und man kann einfach neue Branches anlegen, die auf die (nich geloeschten) Commits zeigen. Loescht man unter .git/objects macht man natuerlich die Datenbank kaputt. Deshalb kann es nicht schaden, sein Repository z.B. auf externe Platten oder USB Sticks zu clonen. Da hat man wichtiges auch immer dabei ;-)


----------

